# Seeking Advice



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I recently received an Associate of Science Degree in Criminal Justice but unfortunately, no one has ever really told me what I can do with such a degree. It seems like everywhere I turn, everyone is looking for BS Degrees. This is harder on me because I'm not financially stable enough to return to school for such a degree, though when I am able to I fully intend on getting my BS and hopefully a Masters Degree as well. Any advice would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

What are you interested in doing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Nighttrain said:


> What are you interested in doing?


I was kind of wondering the same thing. You are on Masscops, and have a degree in CJ, so I'm going to go on a limb...
Law Enforcement?

I was told that you can do several things with a degree in CJ. Including: 
Hang it on a wall
Roll it up and tie something around it
etc...

I don't have one, so I am just grasping at straws here. There are tons of threads here, so try the search function if you want to get on the job. Feel free to PM Nighttrain with any questions you may have.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Take out some student loans and transfer those credits to a four year school. Just having a degree in anything, anything at all, is a good thing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

YOur 27 and you dont know what you want to do? Put the video game down, get off Mywaste and start applying for work! you can always continue your education while working. I dont know about mass but alot of depts might even share the cost.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Take out some student loans and transfer those credits to a four year school. Just having a degree in anything, anything at all, is a good thing.


Absolutely correct; a Bachelor's degree, whether it's in Criminal Justice or Ancient Babylonian Astrology, is an extremely valuable commodity in the job market. If you look at job listings at Monster.com you'll see the majority of jobs which require a degree simply state "a Bachelor's degree from an accredited college or university".

In spite of what some here (mostly those who have no degree at all) will try to tell you, I have yet to see a job listing state "a Bachelor's degree from an accredited college or university in any field except Criminal Justice".


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice 5-0...here I am giving you your props in the fitness thread and you toss me under the 3:15 bus!


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

CMiles said:


> I recently received an Associate of Science Degree in Criminal Justice but unfortunately, no one has ever really told me what I can do with such a degree. It seems like everywhere I turn, everyone is looking for BS Degrees. This is harder on me because I'm not financially stable enough to return to school for such a degree, though when I am able to I fully intend on getting my BS and hopefully a Masters Degree as well. Any advice would be helpful and appreciated.


First Question is # 1 I recently received an Associate of Science Degree in Criminal Justice but unfortunately, no one has ever really told me what I can do with such a degree.

Where did you go to College? 
You have an AS in CJ and NO one has told you what you can do with it. I would think you would be looking at Police Work or Corrections as a possible place to hang your hat. You did not know what an AS in CJ would do for You!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

10%, 20% and 25%.. nuff said...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

CMiles said:


> It seems like everywhere I turn, everyone is looking for BS Degrees.


Turn the full 360 degrees.


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

you can make a hat, or a broche, or a taradactal...















You could put it on your resume and apply for a job.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Most Police Officer Positions in Massachusetts now require an Associates but not all. I have not seen many require a BS. So I have no idea where your looking for work, since you meet the minimum educational requirements for most municipal departments. 

Most security companies do not have educational requirements, most campus police departments do not have educational requirements, same goes for sheriffs. The only thing better then education to most employers is experience. So I suggest if you want to be involved in the criminal justice field, start searching and join the rest of us looking to get a full time gig. Welcome to the Hell that is Massachusetts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

HELPMe said:


> Most Police Officer Positions in Massachusetts now require an Associates but not all.


Negative.....GED and a driver's license are all that's required for most police jobs in Massachusetts. I don't know where you're getting that information.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Negative.....GED and a driver's license are all that's required for most police jobs in Massachusetts. I don't know where you're getting that information.


Recent postings in LEAPS jobfile, now I think they are on the cjis site, have had the requirement of an Associates. Also, I didnt say *all* departments required an Associates. Even NYC requires an associates now. Most larger cities and towns in Rhode Island require an assocates. Such as Warwick and Pawtucket, Smithfield requires a BS. UMASS Dartmouth requires an associates and I think Amherst might as well. I will scroll through thje cjis site if there are any still on there and post the departments that I have seen that require an assocaites. It is becoming a popular trend to require the minimum of an assocaites in most states. However, Detla is correct a majority of towns especially civil service still require HS diploma or GED as the educational requirement. With the 15, 20, 25 percents going to the Quinn. I will post my findings later.:baby21:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I didn't go too in depth, as there was a lot of postings on the CJIS site since they combined the seminars and job files. However, here are some of the recent postings that required an Associates Degree.

Arlington- "Lead Dispatcher"
Bolton PD-Officer
Boston College- Officer 

I stopped at page 5, so there may be more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

HELPMe said:


> Recent postings in LEAPS jobfile, now I think they are on the cjis site, have had the requirement of an Associates. Also, I didnt say *all* departments required an Associates. Even NYC requires an associates now. Most larger cities and towns in Rhode Island require an assocates. Such as Warwick and Pawtucket, Smithfield requires a BS. UMASS Dartmouth requires an associates and I think Amherst might as well. I will scroll through thje cjis site if there are any still on there and post the departments that I have seen that require an assocaites. It is becoming a popular trend to require the minimum of an assocaites in most states. However, Detla is correct a majority of towns especially civil service still require HS diploma or GED as the educational requirement. With the 15, 20, 25 percents going to the Quinn.


I think we can agree the majority of city & town police departments in Massachusetts are under Civil Service guidelines. Those guidelines state that you need, at minimum, a GED and a driver's license as well as the usual things about criminal records, etc., to be eligible.

Whether you believe me or not, city and town police officers make up the clear majority of police officers in Massachusetts. There are roughly (please don't hold me to it) 13,000 city & town police officers in Massachusetts which dwarfs the closest agency (MSP) which has less than 3,000 members.

Even if you added-in all the other police officers (campus, railroad, hospital, etc.) to the mix as well as the municipalties which are not Civil Service in addition to the MSP, i believe you'll still arrive at the Civil Service standard as a minimum as far as a majority goes.

Which is; GED and a driver's license.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Delta, I believe you. I am just stating that it appears to be a growing trend and some towns in MA are now requiring an Associates. Even in the employment forums here we have:

Swansea- Reserve
West Boylston
Littleton

All requiring an associates. It was just an observation. Perhaps, I mistakenly spoke out of context.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

CMiles said:


> I recently received an Associate of Science Degree in Criminal Justice but unfortunately, no one has ever really told me what I can do with such a degree. It seems like everywhere I turn, everyone is looking for BS Degrees. This is harder on me because I'm not financially stable enough to return to school for such a degree, though when I am able to I fully intend on getting my BS and hopefully a Masters Degree as well. Any advice would be helpful and appreciated.


Well the first thing that comes to my mind is 10%


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

No one has ever told you what a CJ degree will get you? So you just figured let me get the degree anyway and I will figure it out later? 

What was your GPA?

You should probably start by putting your degree to use outside the state of Massachusetts (if this is where you reside) I heard that Hazard County was looking for officers....


----------

